
Ask HN: How do you comply with U.S. Sanctions? - gotrythis
Hi.<p>I&#x27;ve got a new U.S. SaaS company, and want to make sure we don&#x27;t break U.S. Sanction law by selling to individuals, IPs, or countries that the U.S. will get upset about.<p>Has anyone found a solution to this?
======
parsnips
[https://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/SDN-
List/...](https://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/SDN-
List/Pages/sdn_data.aspx)

In banking we gather owner information of businesses in our KYC processes and
do OFAC checks using their data. It's an extremely high false positive type
process, where if we get a matching name we ask them for further documentation
that they're not the person on the SDN list and proceed on the basis of that
documentation.

~~~
gotrythis
Thanks. This is what I am considering doing. I am hoping there is a service
with an API, and always up-to-date data.

